

Ask HN: What's appropriate equity for part time PR person - craigkerstiens

We're a small bootstrapped startup with no revenue currently flowing, we expect this in the coming months but want to keep burn rate down currently. We have someone where there's mutual interest in helping with PR on a part time basis. What's an appropriate equity stake for helping with mostly PR but potentially some marketing part time?
======
instakill
None. Pay the PR person instead somehow. Don't give away equity so freely.

~~~
brudgers
Right. They might as well take on an investor and get the cash to pay for some
PR.

Equity for cash could increase runway as well as allowing them to shop for the
right PR person rather than settling for someone who may see this as a chance
to "own their own business." That won't end well.

------
spydertennis
Milestone based. Make sure there are deliverables and that you are only
shelling out equity in exchange for concrete value add.

Is she going to get you written up in X publications? On X blogs? Is she going
to be the sole driver of revenue? You can give her X% based on monthly or
quarterly revenue targets.

I think the right mindset is: if she does X she will be increasing the
valuation by Y so I will be comfortable giving her Z%.

Hmm wonder why I assumed they are a woman.

------
iworkforthem
Less than 3%.

